# DV Lottery Oceania



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

After months of sitting back and reading the good the bad and everything in between. I am finally adding my first post.

Thank you for the information, my husband and I just submitted two entries into the DV Lottery 2012. The plan is to relocate to Seattle with our two kids 6 and 11 (now), take the dog and get a job in IT. My husband works for an international company which has expressed interest if the DV is successful.

I have found some good info on "schooldigger" re middle and elementry options and believe Sammamish WA is the place to be, we visited in August 2010. Can any one offer any other options for reviewing schools?

Is there any site that states the number of DV applicants for Oceania compared to the number selected?

Thank You

Hopefully soon to be Expat:clap2:


----------

